# WPAFB Fishing?



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone ever fished the lake on WPAFB?
I hear there is decent cat fishing and bass, not big but numbers.
My friend is Retired Military and we are looking for information on whether or not to spend the time to check it out.
Any information would be great.
Thanks


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

The trout fishing's pretty good in the spring and fall after stocking, lots of fun for the kids and good eats. Plenty of bass, both varieties. Boats without motors are allowed on Bass Lake. You need a base liscense and a base pass ID to get that. 
The base lakes are primarily meant as recreation for the active duty there but you can call 257-9889 to get info about a liscense.


----------



## redman84 (Mar 12, 2010)

When I was still in the military me and the girlfriend used to fish there all the time. We even camped there one night. The fishing is awesome at night. You can get bass to bite on topwater and plastics and hell the girlfriend caught about a 8 lb blue cat on a plastic worm. You will catch numbers in bass mostly with a few good 2 to 3 lb ones thrown in the mix. I think my biggest one out of there was a 4.5 lber at like 3 in the morning on a full moon night. Love love love that lake. But sadly can't go there anymore...


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I fish there everyother week. You can use an electric motor. It is not just primarily for Activie duty folks, it is also for guard, reserve, retired, family members and friends. Boy Scouts with no affiliation can also use it and the camp grounds, you just have to call the base rec center. You are supposed to get a base hunting/fishing pass which you can get at the on base gun and rod club, But in the 7 years i have been stationed here, nether I or All my buddys that have fished there have ever been asked to see our fishing pass. It does have alot of small bass and crappie, a couple cats, and some big carp. Honestly if your driving from a distance i wouldnt bother. The fish there this year dont seem to be as big as years past. Its a good lake to fish at if you live in the area or are visiting family members. It is a very safe place to camp too. One last thing, i know for a fact that some nasty stuff has been spilled in there, so i wouldnt recommend eating any of the fish. Then again i know people that have eaten out of there a few times and are fine. Hope this helped


----------



## wrx84 (May 20, 2008)

I pretty much grew up on gravel lake, twin lake and bass lake. Every weekend my parents would take me and my brother out there and fish all weekend. This is when the fence around gravel and twin lakes weren't there. We would catch our limit in trout on gravel lake during the winter and catch our limit of catfish in the summer time on twin lakes. It was so much fun! I miss going out there but my dad says they don't stock it as much if any as they use too.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

They stock them once a year in the spring time then send an e-mail out letting people know they stocked it. By the time summer comes all the trout is gone. Or exleast i have never cought any during the summer months.


----------



## tlh235 (Jun 22, 2009)

I remember Gravel Lake being great for trout approx 5 years ago. Doesn't seem to be take care of though...growth everywhere. And for Bass lake, approx 5-7 years ago, a friend and I showed up and something must spilled in the water, i never saw so many dead fish....it was something i never saw before. i think every fish in that lake was either dead or near the shore swimming in circles...like some horror story. And i never heard anything on th news or the newspaper about it...scared me, never went back!


----------

